
Show HN: Monitor how fast your site is compared to competitors - fizerkhan
http://www.ismysitefastenough.com
======
DiabloD3
Looks like it's just something to harvest email addresses.

~~~
fizerkhan
Initially we planned to show the report in the web itself. Here we are trying
to find actual load time of every site, so we are getting each and every
resource(css, html, js, images) in the HTML, not just the main HTML. Normally
every site has page load time from 3 sec to 20 sec. Since we have one main
site and one or more competitor sites, it takes us sometimes more than a
minute to generate a report. Thats why we choose to send a report by email.

